# Bridgeport paint color



## Cholmes

I know it has probably been asked but what is the original color on Bridgeport J head mills from around 1965 and where can I get it? I was given a J-head mill but it has been painted Ford Blue for some reason (amazing it even runs with THAT color on it) and I plan to take it back to the original color. 

Chuck


----------



## smallfly

CHUCK---here is the formula for the orig. color --it is from ''national  paint coatings '' a large us auto paint dist. it is a 2 part mix for a paint mode or mixture called''omni'' ---yes it does require a ''hardener'' added to the mix.  iam pretty sure they can mix this color in other types or models  of paint. this  paint was formulated or copied from new b.p. mill part and is used on todays  brand new b.p. power heads . this formula was not ez to make up but i think it will be a good place to start. i will try to post pics of finished parts 

  hope this helps u and others.  enjoy-steve  in  mt.


----------



## smallfly

chuck---some more pics.   hope i  are  can clearly show color of current b.p. mill. they started makin these mills bout 1938 --the color has always been gray -but  who is to say what the exact shade of gray really  is ???  i understand the journey u are on -been there done that --hope this will help u and others.   re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## TOOLMASTER

BATTLESHIP GREY?


----------



## smallfly

tool master---battleship  grey ??  LOL--no not really--my photos are a little  dark.  why not take a look at the new bridgeports on their website .  their photos are better than mine. there is another avenue that u can take also.  before buying the final quarts of paint ---have the paint co. mix  u a sample of the color  in a ''spray can'' form. i have done this one other time myself. hope this helps --just my  $$.02 .  re  steve in  mt.


----------



## chuckorlando

my 59 BP was green best I can tell. Bout like the pic. I cant say thats the prig color it came in. I can say if it is not, who ever done it done it right. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=bri...od%3DVERTICAL_MILLS_BRIDGEPORT_J-HEAD;422;768


----------



## John Hasler

chuckorlando said:


> my 59 BP was green best I can tell. Bout like the pic. I cant say thats the prig color it came in. I can say if it is not, who ever done it done it right.



I thought all old machines were battleship grey, regardless of what color they started out as.  Isn't whole point to provide a matching background for the inevitable layer of grime? And the alternating layers of grey paint and dirt that accumulate over a half century or so provide that "patina" that the antique people so admire when they rip the legs off to use for furniture.


----------



## Cholmes

smallfly said:


> CHUCK---here is the formula for the orig. color --it is from ''national  paint coatings '' a large us auto paint dist. it is a 2 part mix for a paint mode or mixture called''omni'' ---yes it does require a ''hardener'' added to the mix.  iam pretty sure they can mix this color in other types or models  of paint. this  paint was formulated or copied from new b.p. mill part and is used on todays  brand new b.p. power heads . this formula was not ez to make up but i think it will be a good place to start. i will try to post pics of finished parts
> 
> hope this helps u and others.  enjoy-steve  in  mt.



Thanks smallfly, I will look into getting this mixed. I had even thought of a grey hammer tone powder coat, but I like the original color better, though even pink would be better than the Ford Blue, maybe Mopar Green...

Chuck


----------



## sd624

Rust-Oleum machine tool gray #904402 is according to RO is the original BP gray. At least that's what the guy on the tech line told me. The sample I have does appear to be a match.

http://www.Hobby-Machinist.com/showthread.php?t=16025

I went with silver gray (light machine gray in a spray bomb) on mine.


----------

